

Pen, Pricetag, Flashlight [video] - stevewilhelm
http://vimeo.com/97012707

======
gjmulhol
Michael Dearing -- founder of Harrison Metal -- is one of the most thoughtful
people I have ever had the opportunity to learn from. He pushed me and my team
really hard, and yet somehow it always felt like he was asking some simple
question because he was thinking hard about what we were working on. I would
jump at the chance to work with him again, and I trust him and his philosophy
completely.

